# Value of an original ME-262 flight insturment panel?



## Don S (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello. I collect Japanese military and am usually at the gunboards Japanese site. I have a chance to buy an original ME-262 flight instrument panel. It is complete and in ex. condition. It is just the flight instrument panel, no other gauges. It has the original box it was shipped home in. I have the GI's service APO address and serial number and other information about the it. I am trying to find a fair price for the panel. Thank you Don

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Dec 18, 2020)

The first question is do you have clear title to this? Some of the auction houses, like Sotheby's are leery of dealing with objects to which the ownership is unclear (they've been burned by, among other things, art looted by nazis) and the second, do you have a reliable provenance indicating it's genuine?

If the answer to both is "yes," check a few aviation museums to see who they use for appraisals (they do have to insure stuff, if nothing else) and who they would use to buy or sell stuff.


----------



## Don S (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you for your response. I do have the right of refusal. I just want to be sure what an approx. value is, it is a high dollar amount and I am trying to see if the price it reasonable. I am buying it from a collector of German items. He bought then 20 years from the GI that sent it back at the end of the war. My friend met the GI at a gunshow where he was set up with signs saying wanted buy German; pistols; rifles; and swords. The GI was a pilot and was at the air field where there were some 262's and removed it from the plane. The GI actually sent two of them back. My friend bought two of them from the GI but sold one 10-11 years ago. The compass was missing from the one he sold. I am confident that it is an original panel from a ME-262. Don


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

Don S said:


> Hello. I collect Japanese military and am usually at the gunboards Japanese site. I have a chance to buy an original ME-262 flight instrument panel. It is complete and in ex. condition. It is just the flight instrument panel, no other gauges. It has the original box it was shipped home in. I have the GI's service APO address and serial number and other information about the it. I am trying to find a fair price for the panel. Thank you Don


Hi Don, it looks nice. I will check the parts as for makers marks as i have done for others. Now a word of warning. Post war the soviets kept on producing flight instrument parts on the ex luftwaffe production lines. Quite a few of these came on ebay as original war time gear. There for it is value wise important to know the history. As you seem to have some, please share in pictures. You will be suprised what can be found out. I did that more then once. If it is really a 262 part with history it is worth quite a bit of money. If cobbled together far... far less.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2020)

I say it's worthless and I'll get rid of it for you. No need to burden yourself. Please contact me for pickup.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Don S (Dec 18, 2020)

I have attached pictures of one of the boxes that one of the instrument panels was shipped back in. The other box was a wooden box which is the one I will be getting. 





Capt. Vick said:


> I say it's worthless and I'll get rid of it for you. No need to burden yourself. Please contact me for pickup.


----------



## Don S (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi Capt, Vic, will do.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2020)

Notice differences in the wood shape


----------



## VERSUCH (Dec 23, 2020)

This may help.
Nice item.
Regards Mike


----------



## Don S (Jan 6, 2021)

After my first post about the ME-262 panel I have been researching it. I have the 4 volum set of the ME-262 by Richard Smith and Eddie Creek I also have a booklet on the ME-262 published bu A.J. press in Poland with a number of panel pictures. . After looking through all 4 volumes I see that there were a number of different instrument manufactures that supplied the instruments and all the instruments are not made the same. I had mentioned that the friend I bought the panel from had purchased two of them from the GI that sent them back. Jim had also purchased a German sword and a ME 109 flight control stick which he still has. Jim had sold one of the panels several years ago which was missing the compass. I have a picture of that panel also. I am attacheing several pictures from the Smith /Creek books of different paness as well as tha picture of the one that Jim sold several years ago.


----------

